# Timbren Ses



## bnrjsteffy (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone had any experiences with Timbren products? I am thinking about putting the Suspension Enhancement System on my 2003 GMC 2500HD Duramax Crew. Can get a set for $85.00. This seems to be a little less than half price, but do they work. I am towing a 30FRKS (FW). I am told they will help to keep my truck bed more level with a load on and will take away the "bounce".


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude --

if you want the best thing since slice bread I would look into super springs...

http://www.supersprings.com/

Im an Army staff guy that works on an Air Force Base and i noticed that many of the trucks on the airfield was carrying loads greater then mine when i tow my trailer, yet the back end was not sinking....

i checked and found out that they were using super springs...

got a set for myself and with a fully loaded rear end PLUS trailer my back end drops only about 1/2 an inch ..

does not affect the ride at all....

you can easily install them yourself in about thirty minutes....

does not affect the ride or performace of the truck at all.... but when you put a load on it makes the ride stiffer...

i would recommedn the medium duty -- the heavy duty is rated at something like 5000 pounds -- way toooo much for what you would use it for.....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Are these springs there to augment what you already have or do they replace the existing leaves?

Reverie


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I put Ride-rite air springs in my Titan. I blow them up before I tow and deflate when empty. Keeps rear end well supported and because I can deflate there is no change to the empty ride. Took about an hour to install. Use them when hauling wood or other heavy stuff in bed. Great addition to a soft rear truck.

Jared


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have no personal experience with the Timbrens, but I do have a cuz who swears by them. He's pulling a 34' Holiday Rambler Presdential with a Dodge 2500 and he just got back from Alaska. He mounted his Timbrens so when there isn't any load on the axle the timbrens are about an inch off the contact point. That way, he keeps a softer ride when not towing. When he hooks up his TT, the timbrens make contact and help keep the rig level. He likes them and I have considered putting some on my rig. $85 sounds like a good price. You have a url for that price?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

All good sugestions above. But all add bounce when the truck is unloaded.

Take a look at Roadmaster Active Suspension. 
Roadmaster


----------

